# Fender Acoustasonic Telecaster



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I could as easily posted this under electric, but hey...

Shop Fender | Electric Guitars, Acoustics, Bass, Amps & More


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Looking forward to trying one. If it is as fun as my POS Telecoustic, I will have to keep my eyes open for a good used one when someone decides it not quite their thing.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

when I posted this earlier today in the NAMM thread I said that I thought it was funny that they're trying again to make the Tele an 'acoustic' and why would we need another one

it'll be sad to watch


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

This may be my major GAS purchase for 2019.
Must,...show,...restraint!
This video shows the potential for a lot of fun.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Nyet


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> when I posted this earlier today in the NAMM thread I said that I thought it was funny that they're trying again to make the Tele an 'acoustic' and why would we need another one
> 
> it'll be sad to watch


Maybe they think a lot of us are getting so feeble-minded that we won't remember the "Telecoustic" and Stratocoustic". This is about the third time around I think.

I just wish they had more unplugged tone.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Maybe they think a lot of us are getting so feeble-minded that we won't remember the "Telecoustic" and Stratocoustic". This is about the third time around I think.
> 
> I just wish they had more unplugged tone.


those things were my first thought, I did not like them. I played with a guy back in the day that brought that thing out every chance he had, it was terrible or at least he made it sound that way. I also went to a wedding that the special music was played on one of those and it still gives me nightmares

they also tried the acoustasonic, which may have had potential but I wasn't interested. this attempt won't be the last, success or failure


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

This one is better looking than the previous version. Maybe that's just 'fashion' though - current trends? I woulda gone with a more subtle switch and knobs, so they blend in and don't contrast so much.

But to me it's still a bit of a guitarist version of an El Camino. Either the best of both worlds, or the worst, depending on your perspective.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I have an acoustic guitar and I have a "T" guitar, I have no desire to combine them though.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Fender site has them listed at 2k U.S.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Larry said:


> Fender site has them listed at 2k U.S.


What? I never really liked anything with the "...coustic" label, but at this price I will just quietly walk around it as if it was a venomous snake.

I bet they will become popular with the video crowd looking to be cool and different (for about 3 minutes). Unless Ed Sheeran plays one on a music awards show I expect them to have a short shelf life.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I imagine if you are a guitarist in a wedding or party band playing covers, this guitar would be useful.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's for tele lovers who hate piezos.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I really don't find any redeeming qualities about this guitar. It sounds hollow, and not in a good way. This might be harsh, but it sounds "cheap" to my ear.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

rollingdam said:


> I imagine if you are a guitarist in a wedding or party band playing covers, this guitar would be useful.


something like a L6 Variax would be better in that situation


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> It's for tele lovers who hate piezos.


piezos don’t belong on a Tele


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

There is too much negativity here.
I just watched a YouTube video about the making of the Fender American Acoustasonic. 

I can understand that it may not be your thing. You may like owning and caring for several high maintenance, expensive acoustic guitars, that took years to find, aquire, etc. I get it. I understand. I have not bonded with the high dollar acoustics you find priceless, irreplaceable, inspiring. Owning that kind of guitar and not playing it would be an absolute waste for me.

This looks like a fun, versatile, light, comfortable guitar, that will put a big grin on your face. The kind of grin that won’t easily go away. My experience with my POS Telecoustic has been inspiring, and fun. I now want what is missing. Maybe Fender got it right this time. If it winds up staying in my hands, it will replace the other acoustics that I try to bond with.

I happen to really prefer a good Telecaster neck over the hundreds of acoustic necks that have gone through my hands. The carefree effort required to play when using a Tele neck for me is priceless. If this new guitar delivers the goods that I have been searching for, I may just have to buy one.

If you choose to not like it without even trying it, or relying on some past experience with what you considered junk, that is your loss, and that is also OK.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Tone Chaser said:


> There is too much negativity here.
> I just watched a YouTube video about the making of the Fender American Acoustasonic.
> 
> I can understand that it may not be your thing. You may like owning and caring for several high maintenance, expensive acoustic guitars, that took years to find, aquire, etc. I get it. I understand. I have not bonded with the high dollar acoustics you find priceless, irreplaceable, inspiring. Owning that kind of guitar and not playing it would be an absolute waste for me.
> ...


I agree about the negativity. It doesn’t seem like a guitar I’d buy, especially at 2k. I would like to try one though and see how it plays and sounds. It has the potential to be a very versatile guitar in a cover band. I have two 12 string guitars. My Godin A12 is a hybrid guitar. It is my #1 guitar right now. When I’m playing for myself at home my L42 Larrivee is much nicer. Nicer to play and way nicer tone. When I’m playing with others the A12 can plug into anything and sound half decent. It cuts through way better than the Larrivee which is just lost in the mix. It’s all about what the guitar will be used for.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

There was one of these, the generation before this one, that hung on a wall at Axe Music forever. It was a strat shape, set neck, very smooth & shiney. It was a beautiful guitar. No pickup, just Piezo.
But what do you do with it? It's not loud enough to play unplugged


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> There was one of these, the generation before this one, that hung on a wall at Axe Music forever. It was a strat shape, set neck, very smooth & shiney. It was a beautiful guitar. No pickup, just Piezo.
> But what do you do with it? It's not loud enough to play unplugged


I play my POS Telecoustic unplugged. I use it to figure out songs while they are in my head trying to get out. I also often use it to jam along recorded music. It stands out enough to hear myself vs. the music I am doing my best to a accompany.

The rest of the time I have it plugged into any available amp, just loud enough to be heard as a full sized acoustic, perhaps with a touch of reverb or delay. My old GK 250 ML, the PRRI, Mesa, etc., all do an admirable job using a POS that sports a neck, that makes me play 50 to 100% better. The touch sensitivity is inspirational and leads to things I can’t do on other guitars.

The one with no pickups at all I have never seen or read about.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry to be negative, but I don't like it and feel I should be able to state that. Perhaps what drove me to comment was the quoted price of $2k USD. Ridiculous, in my opinion.

Whatever floats your boats. 

I'm a gonna go play my favourite blues song "I'm not happy 'til your not happy".


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the tele look and the look they have incorporated into this appeals to me. Knowing how every Fender acoustic product I have picked up, I personally wouldn't waste my time taking it off the rack.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It would be interesting to try one, but, like others, I think I would rather have a thousand dollar tele and a thousand dollar acoustic than a $2K hybrid.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Tone Chaser said:


> There is too much negativity here.
> I just watched a YouTube video about the making of the Fender American Acoustasonic.
> 
> I can understand that it may not be your thing. You may like owning and caring for several high maintenance, expensive acoustic guitars, that took years to find, aquire, etc. I get it. I understand. I have not bonded with the high dollar acoustics you find priceless, irreplaceable, inspiring. Owning that kind of guitar and not playing it would be an absolute waste for me.
> ...


I found that video you mentioned. It's a very nice video. Way better than the other one. I like.
I'll take a black one


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lot of the negativatity about an innovation like this is due to a purist POV. Since I will refrain from going on a tangent, all I will say is that *I AM NOT A PURIST*.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2019)

At least they finally dealt with the control layout with the switch not being so close to the knob.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[QUOTE="Tone Chaser, post: 2387222, member: 12862"*]There is too much negativity here.*
I just watched a YouTube video about the making of the Fender American Acoustasonic.

I can understand that it may not be your thing. You may like owning and caring for several high maintenance, expensive acoustic guitars, that took years to find, aquire, etc. I get it. I understand. I have not bonded with the high dollar acoustics you find priceless, irreplaceable, inspiring. Owning that kind of guitar and not playing it would be an absolute waste for me.

This looks like a fun, versatile, light, comfortable guitar, that will put a big grin on your face. The kind of grin that won’t easily go away. My experience with my POS Telecoustic has been inspiring, and fun. I now want what is missing. Maybe Fender got it right this time. If it winds up staying in my hands, it will replace the other acoustics that I try to bond with.

I happen to really prefer a good Telecaster neck over the hundreds of acoustic necks that have gone through my hands. The carefree effort required to play when using a Tele neck for me is priceless. If this new guitar delivers the goods that I have been searching for, I may just have to buy one.

If you choose to not like it without even trying it, or relying on some past experience with what you considered junk, that is your loss, and that is also OK.[/QUOTE]

Perhaps what is viewed as negativity is reality and experience. If that is the case, why waste your time trying something from a company that has always been on the low end of the acoustic market because of the low quality of their products when there are so many others to choose from?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@Steadfastly, I get what you are saying about things being viewed negatively because of past experiences, but reality?

This is an example of my reality. Every month I head over to my local L&M.
During that visit I spend anywhere from one to three hours, blindly removing and playing the acoustics hanging on the wall. Eventually I look at the price tag and where it is made. I do notice the dead and dirty strings on these guitars. I comment to the sales staff about that issue, and it is pretty much ignored. Playing $3-5,000 plus guitars that sound dead, lifeless, always out of tune, bad intonation, but sometimes have near good action, is tough to tolerate. It seems like it has become my job to go in and tune guitars every month. Doing that for every guitar you pick up and try, takes away from the comparative trial experience. This kind of reality and experience, plus the high cost involving cash, maintenance, weather forecast awareness, is not my thing. However, I still go every month looking for that special acoustic.

I own a couple of lower dollar ones that are fun and do a better job for me than my monthly experience at L&M. My most prized acoustic, ‘the one’, needs to be seen by a luthier, and I am not sure that money should be spent that way. Hence the insane search at L&M every month.

I apparently waste my time every month chasing what you guys own and love. Not having any success is frustrating, but I decided to keep an open mind and stick with the monthly trials at L&M. This is the only whining I will do on my negative experience with acoustic guitars. I will go back to being positive, and perhaps I will find it; ‘the one’.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Tone Chaser said:


> @Steadfastly, I get what you are saying about things being viewed negatively because of past experiences, but reality?
> 
> This is an example of my reality. Every month I head over to my local L&M.
> During that visit I spend anywhere from one to three hours, blindly removing and playing the acoustics hanging on the wall. Eventually I look at the price tag and where it is made. I do notice the dead and dirty strings on these guitars. I comment to the sales staff about that issue, and it is pretty much ignored. Playing $3-5,000 plus guitars that sound dead, lifeless, always out of tune, bad intonation, but sometimes have near good action, is tough to tolerate. It seems like it has become my job to go in and tune guitars every month. Doing that for every guitar you pick up and try, takes away from the comparative trial experience. This kind of reality and experience, plus the high cost involving cash, maintenance, weather forecast awareness, is not my thing. However, I still go every month looking for that special acoustic.
> ...


This is my reality. I own a used but in mint condition an Alvarez Masterworks MD-60 ($300.00) that I would put up against guitars at $2000.00-3000.00. I have done some comparisons and it is really that good. There are others from Alvarez and others that can be had for very little money and are beautiful sounding instruments. My point is why waste your time on something that has gotten mostly negative reviews for the same or more money and be much lower class instrument? 

If someone is fine with what they have, then I am glad for them. I am just saying, I wouldn't be.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

If Tim Shaw helped develop this guitar, it will not suck


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I don’t understand why people are confusing this guitar with high end acoustics or even low end acoustics for that matter. It seems to me it is purpose built guitar for use by a gigging musician who needs something that can sound like an acoustic or an electric. Note: sound like not replicate. If this guitar can do that is up in the air until some real world experience rather than promo videos are available. To say the guitar is crap when you’ve never tried it and it doesn’t suit your needs is just silly. It is a hybrid. It is not meant to replace a solo acoustic.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> If Tim Shaw helped develop this guitar, it will not suck


I am not familiar with that name and not being a name kind of person, may not remember it even if you tell me but please, would you mind doing so anyway?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kerry Brown said:


> I don’t understand why people are confusing this guitar with high end acoustics or even low end acoustics for that matter. It seems to me it is purpose built guitar for use by a gigging musician who needs something that can sound like an acoustic or an electric. Note: sound like not replicate. If this guitar can do that is up in the air until some real world experience rather than promo videos are available. To say the guitar is crap when you’ve never tried it and it doesn’t suit your needs is just silly. It is a hybrid. It is not meant to replace a solo acoustic.


You have a valid point and this also went through my mind but being at least partially in the acoustic genre and with Fender's history in that field, I just feel I wouldn't hold my breath. Also, there are a number of guitars that do the acoustic/electric thing quite well, such as Godin. There are also many ways to do it these days with the equipment that is now available. All that said, I still like the looks of this guitar.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> You have a valid point and this also went through my mind but being at least partially in the acoustic genre and with Fender's history in that field, I just feel I wouldn't hold my breath. Also, there are a number of guitars that do the acoustic/electric thing quite well, such as Godin. There are also many ways to do it these days with the equipment that is now available. All that said, I still like the looks of this guitar.


I wonder if this is in response to Godin? I see a lot of bands playing Godin hybrids. I have an A12 myself. I love the sound of it but it is nothing like my Larrivee 12 string. I bought the A12 for live use and for that purpose it is way better than the Larrivee unless of course I’m doing a solo act with the guitar miced. Then the Larrivee wins hands down. For me it’s all about the tool that is best for the job.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kerry Brown said:


> I wonder if this is in response to Godin? I see a lot of bands playing Godin hybrids*. I have an A12 mysel*f. I love the sound of it but it is nothing like my Larrivee 12 string. I bought the A12 for live use and for that purpose it is way better than the Larrivee unless of course I’m doing a solo act with the guitar miced. Then the Larrivee wins hands down. For me it’s all about the tool that is best for the job.


I would love to try one of those out. I have not seen one at any of the stores I have been in. It seems you are a 12 string lover. There is nothing quite like them.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> I am not familiar with that name and not being a name kind of person, may not remember it even if you tell me but please, would you mind doing so anyway?


Former Gibson engineer who reverse engineered the PAF for Gibson in the 80s. Went on to become cheif engineer for Fender, and was the driving force behind the American Profession update. He's a pickup design wizard.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think Tim is going to help sell this


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I don't think Tim is going to help sell this


Which Tim? Tim I grew up with, probably not. Protest The Hero Tim was an ESP guy for the longest time.

Tim Shaw has power behind his name, and players love tradition. He may help sell it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

maybe, but I doubt it


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> I would love to try one of those out. I have not seen one at any of the stores I have been in. It seems you are a 12 string lover. There is nothing quite like them.


They are discontinued. And yes, I really like 12 string guitars. Only thing I don’t like about them is bends are kind of hard.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

What I see and hear is a flattened electric archtop or thin body guitar with electronics and odd ebony neck. Did I hear the guy say that acoustic 0,012 strings appeared to him confusing since the model makes him try to play as on an electric but string gauge does not allow that ? Changing to 0,010 ??
Multipurpose tools though they may help in many jobs are rarely very good in any of their use...
It is probably an hybrid beast I would be curious to try, but I would not buy a 2k$ brand new... I suppose demo or used maket could help. Maybe as a gift as a milestone in life...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mawmow said:


> What I see and hear is a flattened electric archtop or thin body guitar with electronics and odd ebony neck. Did I hear the guy say that acoustic 0,012 strings appeared to him confusing since the model makes him try to play as on an electric but string gauge does not allow that ? Changing to 0,010 ??
> Multipurpose tools though they may help in many jobs are rarely very good in any of their use...
> It is probably an hybrid beast I would be curious to try, but I would not buy a 2k$ brand new... I suppose demo or used maket could help. Maybe as a gift as a milestone in life...


I think Kerry had a good point in not comparing these to a straight acoustic. Apparently, they are getting lots of interest at NAMM, according to the reports.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Apparently, they are getting lots of interest


so did the Hindenburg and Titanic


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> so did the Hindenburg and Titanic


... lmao


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

vadsy said:


> so did the Hindenburg and Titanic


Valid points indeed.

Not all good designs are successful, and not all successful designs are good.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> I think Kerry had a good point in not comparing these to a straight acoustic. Apparently, they are getting lots of interest at NAMM, according to the reports.


Well, as it was posted in the acoustic thread... 
All sparkling rocks are not gold... but may help sell anyway.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

One of the small reasons I like this guitar is that pisses off acoustic purists.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> One of the small reasons I like this guitar is that pisses off acoustic purists.


in the spirit of the season, thats both what playing guitar and this forum is truly about.,.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

L&M retail price $2599.99
sku: 703981


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Larry said:


> L&M retail price $2599.99
> sku: 703981


IMHO, the Godin Multiac is a much more versatile guitar for around $2000.00 CDN. You guys can be the judge.

Multiac Steel Spectrum Natural HG | Godin Guitars


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Where is the negativity and purist stuff in this thread? I'm honestly really not seeing it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> Where is the negativity and purist stuff in this thread? I'm honestly really not seeing it.


these days its all about being nice or being relegated to the ignore list. careful you


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Fuck you @vadsy


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

vadsy said:


> in the spirit of the season, thats both what playing guitar and this forum is truly about.,.


About pissing off purists? Alright!!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156918521358563


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kerry Brown said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156918521358563


When they get people to do these commercials, they should get someone that can play and be entertaining. 

Well, Kerry, that was very entertaining.. You just might make a believer out of me yet.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I think the whole problem with this thread is that is in the wrong forum. It’s most definitely not an acoustic guitar. It is it’s own thing. I want to try one but doubt I’ll buy one. I’d rather buy one of Godin’s offerings.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I was at Arden’s Music in Kingston and the owner has ordered six as he liked them so much when he was at NAMM. I’ll go down to try one in a few weeks.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Another Demo. This video does a good job of showing what this hybrid guitar can do. This thing is as divisive as The Last Jedi (which I rather enjoyed). This guitar would suit me well, as I am NOT an acoustic purist and just not enough of a real fucking man for dreadnought.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Andertons puts some electric strings on it for shits and giggles.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm going to have to try one for myself. For every single video I've seen I just haven't liked the tone of it. But that's my ears, no one else's. I have a pretty set sound(s) in my head.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The originator of acoustics in the shape of well-loved solid-bodies was Danny Ferrington, who had a partnership with Kramer, over 30 years ago: The Kramer Ferrington

Fender essentially resurrected the idea with the Acoustasonic, presumably making it more amenable to use as a "standby" electric. Taylor also played with the idea with their T5 model.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> The originator of acoustics in the shape of well-loved solid-bodies was Danny Ferrington, who had a partnership with Kramer, over 30 years ago: The Kramer Ferrington
> 
> Fender essentially resurrected the idea with the Acoustasonic, presumably making it more amenable to use as a "standby" electric. Taylor also played with the idea with their T5 model.


no kiddin, eh?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I personally don't get it, but the guitar seems to be getting rave reviews. Clearly a lot of people were looking for something like this.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> I personally don't get it, but the guitar seems to be getting rave reviews. Clearly a lot of people were looking for something like this.


I don’t think a lot of people wanted this, I think a guitar maker is telling people they asked for it and they’re getting exactly what they asked for


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don’t see how something like that would be high on the list of guitars to have but I sure as hell could be wrong. I don’t like the sound of it by itself but it might sound ok in a mix and could be just the thing if you were playing at the Holiday Inn out by the airport. Do they still have Holiday Inns ? I aint been goin nowhere but downhill the last long time so hotels ain’t big on my list either.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I don’t think a lot of people wanted this, I think a guitar maker is telling people they asked for it and they’re getting exactly what they asked for


Those marketers again. Someone has to tell people what they like.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Those marketers again. Someone has to tell people what they like.


exactly. I can’t believe I’m the guy who has to point it out.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> exactly. I can’t believe I’m the guy who has to point it out.


it's tough being the chosen one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> it's tough being the chosen one.


story of my life,., didn’t ask for it

I thought for sure one of the other detectives here would connect the dots without my help


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> story of my life,., didn’t ask for it
> 
> I thought for sure one of the other detectives here would connect the dots without my help


Nope. I knew all along.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Nope. I knew all along.


I’m glad I wasn’t the only one


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd really like to hear one through an amp and through a PA, but not being totally drowned in reverb and delay.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

vadsy said:


> story of my life,., didn’t ask for it
> 
> I thought for sure one of the other detectives here would connect the dots without my help


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Another review by Anderton's by Pete from Denmark and Ariel from Winnipeg. I am not claiming to be a fan of this guitar, but I am curious about it. And if this, by anyways, increases irritation from skeptics or increases the pain level from rectal spasms in acoustic purists, then hey......


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Are they in the stores yet? Has anyone played one?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Coming Soon is all the L&M website says...

Fender Musical Instruments - American Acoustasonic Telecaster w/Bag - Sunburst


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Major Centers first. They only make 12 a day. So I won’t be seeing one in Windsor Ontario for a long time. I made several requests, and this is what I was told.

So when there are some in the Detroit area Guitar Center stores, I will go over the river for a day.

I am starting my third week waiting for a Fender jewel light bulb. I waited two months for a few Telecaster string retainers, original round style..., welcome to the modern age of shopping, where your local store had no stock.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tone Chaser said:


> I am starting my third week waiting for a Fender jewel light bulb. I waited two months for a few Telecaster string retainers, original round style..., welcome to the modern age of shopping, where your local store had no stock.


try online shopping, quicker and stock is plentiful


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> try online shopping, quicker and stock is plentiful


And pay a ridiculously high shipping price for low dollar items. Or need a minimum dollar value for free shipping. Don’t get me started on Amazon.ca. They had my money for months with no product delivered at least a half dozen times, with claims that the item was shipped, no tracking number ever supplied.

The L&M employees that I talked with admit that a simple light bulb should be in stock, but it is not allowed. The theft of those items from amps in the store is fairly high, so they don’t keep any bulbs in stock. Makes sense to them.

I had to order six bulbs to get one.

If I order from an online supplier, I get 10 bulbs for about $20 when shipping is calculated into the price. It is a ten cent bulb, and paying $2 for it to be in stock is fine with me.

I paid in advance, and could be dead before it arrives from L&M.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

The fact that it is being compared to a T5 makes it very interesting.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Chito said:


> The fact that* it is being compared to a T5* makes it very interesting.


Who is doing the comparison?

T5 Series Page


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I tried one of these and I will say it played very nicely. The neck was near perfect, really liked it. The rest of it still feels like a toy but I was told they are selling very well even at their crazy (IMO) price point. I didn't have time to plug it in but even the skeptics in the store said they were impressed when they had a chance to hear it through a system. I do wonder what the best way is to amplify these? Anyone else try one?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I tried one of these and I will say it played very nicely. The neck was near perfect, really liked it. The rest of it still feels like a toy but I was told they are selling very well even at their crazy (IMO) price point. I didn't have time to plug it in but even the skeptics in the store said they were impressed when they had a chance to hear it through a system. I do wonder what the best way is to amplify these? Anyone else try one?


No, but I'm intrigued.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

They had one at the store where I teach, I got a chance to play it both plugged in and acoustically and was blown away on both counts. Like most people I was skeptical. Despite the sticker price it sold within a couple days. Visually it looked much better in real life than the pictures as it is the same size as a regular tele.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Tone Chaser said:


> I had to order six bulbs to get one.
> 
> If I order from an online supplier, I get 10 bulbs for about $20 when shipping is calculated into the price. It is a ten cent bulb, and paying $2 for it to be in stock is fine with me.
> 
> I paid in advance, and could be dead before it arrives from L&M.


I needed one of those bulbs for a Fender last year or so - I went to Cosmo Music and bought one.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sounds eerily close to a harpsichord.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Tone Chaser said:


> Must,...show,...restraint!



Dafuq is that?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

vadsy said:


> sounds eerily close to a harpsichord.


I wonder if he was using a Harpsichord type sound as part of the backing track he was playing against? Nonetheless now I want to try one of those puppies! Notes seem to bloom nicely.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> I wonder if he was using a Harpsichord type sound as part of the backing track he was playing against? Nonetheless now I want to try one of those puppies! Notes seem to bloom nicely.


I was joking. He could have done that piece on any guitar but the Acousticasonika made it sound special. I’m still not a fan of it from what I’ve heard. It does feel and play nice. Stang has one, hit them up.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I saw the Raconteurs on Colbert the other night and Jack was rockin the Sonic


----------

